# Wolkenbruch bei Amazon: Datenverlust in der Cloud



## Newsfeed (28 April 2011)

Der Ausfall von Amazons Cloudhosting-Dienst in der vergangenen Woche sorgte nicht nur für mehrstündige Ausfallzeiten bei vielen beliebten Startups. Viele Daten gingen unwiderbringlich verloren.

Weiterlesen...


----------

